# I get bored of therapy fast



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This is why I only last no more than 10 sessions with a therapist. The one I currently saw last week and it's like she didn't know what to talk about, so she started asking me questions about my plan to move out of the house. These questions I found them to be very annoying, they ranged from "How much do you make per hour at your job?" to "How much will you save before moving?" These are nosy questions.


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Im feeling something similar to you I think. Im planning to maybe quit my therapy even if I have a great therapist, and I honestly dont think Im ready but I still wanna quit...
I get scared that maybe she (my therapist) might not like or and thoughts like that. Little things like that I noticed that she watches the clock alot when we talk, or that she seems to feel omcomfortable when we are talking.... all these things makes me feel maybe she gets sad when we talk and I dont want that.

Seems like your therapist also dont know exactly what to talk about,?. In my session we end up "wasting time" talking of fun stuff... But all I want is her to somehow heal me and make me stronger but I know it doesnt work like that. Its not magic. 

Good luck moving out of the house. Im trying to find a way to move out of my mothers apartment. We have a bad relationship and this tension is really hurting me... I cant stand it. Sometimes I have suicidal thoughts and feel like Im never gonna be able to live on my own. I contacted some people who helps unemployed and they always say I need a job before I can get an apartment. So I am trapped. Jobs are very hard to get here.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Yup, feel the same. I can hardly make it past 5 sessions. I really need to commit myself to it, even though it takes away from my free time and I'm exhausted by the time I get home from work. 

And yeah, it's annoying when the therapist watches the clock, plus he seems bored sometimes. Only really noticed this with my last therapist, first guy therapist too, I think I prefer lady therapists.


----------

